# The Top 15 Martial Art Movie Stars.



## Littledragon (Jul 4, 2004)

This should be a very interesting thread. In your opinion make a list of the TOP 15 MARTIAL ART MOVIE STARS OF ALL TIME:


Here goes mine:
1.Bruce Lee
2.Jackie Chan
3.Steven Seagal
4.Jet Li
5.Jean-Claude Van Damme
6.Yuen Biao
7.Samo Hung
8.Mark Dacsascos
9.Phillip Rhee
10.Bradnon Lee
11.Jeff Speakman
12.Chuck Norris
13.Don "The Dragon" Wilson
14.Gordon Liu
15.Donnie Yen


----------



## Baoquan (Jul 4, 2004)

Its a good list, but you're missing Wesley Snipes - *that* guy can *boogie*.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 4, 2004)

Baoquan said:
			
		

> Its a good list, but you're missing Wesley Snipes - *that* guy can *boogie*.


Sorry not to fond of him, I put people on my list that had a major impact on martial art movies, Snipes is just ok.


----------



## white mantis (Jul 4, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me posting my TOP 5 on here.

so, here it goes:
#1. Jet Li
#2. Bruce Lee
#3. Steven Seagal
#4. Chuck Norris
#5. Jean-Claude Van Damme

:asian:


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 4, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind me posting my TOP 5 on here.
> 
> so, here it goes:
> #1. Jet Li
> ...


Cool list.


----------



## tmanifold (Jul 5, 2004)

Best movie martial artist or best martial artist actors?

Top 5 martial artists in the movies in no particular order:

Jet Li
Bruce Lee
Steven Seagal
Marc Dacsascos
Jeff Speakman

Top 5 actors who do martial arts

Wesley Snipes
Jackie Chan
Jason Stratham
Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa
Russell Wong (suprisingly good actor)


----------



## Genin Andrew (Jul 5, 2004)

Jet Li...Personally i think his best performance acting/martial arts was in "Lethal Weapon 4" he was so cool in that.I will never forget that move he did when he ripped the top of Mel Gibsons handgun clean of with his hand...so cool...

But he and Bruce Lee would be at the top of my list for sure.:supcool:


----------



## white mantis (Jul 5, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Cool list.


Thank you!


----------



## white mantis (Jul 5, 2004)

Your list is very impressive aswell littleDragon:boing2:


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 6, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Sorry not to fond of him, I put people on my list that had a major impact on martial art movies, Snipes is just ok.


Was Wesley Snipes doing Tae Kwon Do in BLADE I?


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 6, 2004)

Kevin Walker said:
			
		

> Was Wesley Snipes doing Tae Kwon Do in BLADE I?


He is a Capoeria and Karate practicioner.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 6, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Your list is very impressive aswell littleDragon:boing2:


Yup. 
Thanks.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is my "magnificent seven":

1- Wesley Snipes (He is a REAL actor and a helluva martial artist)
2- Chow Yun Fat
3- Jet Li
4- Bruce Lee
5- Steven Seagal
6- Gordon Lau
7- Jackie Chan

Peace & health,


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 7, 2004)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> Here is my "magnificent seven":
> 
> 1- Wesley Snipes (He is a REAL actor and a helluva martial artist)
> 2- Chow Yun Fat
> ...


Chow Yun Fat does not do martial arts correct?


----------



## Enson (Jul 7, 2004)

what about dulph lungren? (spelling)


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 7, 2004)

Enson said:
			
		

> what about dulph lungren? (spelling)


He is a blackbelt in Shotokan Karate but I don't think any of his movies were very groundbreaking, just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Enson (Jul 7, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> He is a blackbelt in Shotokan Karate but I don't think any of his movies were very groundbreaking, just doesn't appeal to me.


i liked showdown in little tokyo. thought it had a good shoot em up plot.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2004)

I AM beginning to wonder here. A while back there was a thread about great guitarist. Somebody said something and then I added to the (growing) list because of that. 
Now with the (recent) listings it's really beginning to make me wonder. Are male martial artists sexist bastards?? Of all the ones listed not ONE female. "Things that make you go Hmmmm" as Arsenio would say. 
Ok so here's mine. And no, I'm *not* sucking up to the ladies on this forum. Just giving respect where it's equally due. 

1) Michelle Yeoh
2) Cynthia Rothrock
3) Zhang Ziyi (c'mon guys can you honestly say ya'll forgot HER? :fanboy: )
4) Carrie Anne Moss (Matrix chick)
5) Cheng Pei Pei (Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon)
6) Lucy Liu (yes she is a MA) 
7) Bridgett Lin (Swordsman II -- with Jet Li)
8) Nora Miao (Chinese Connection -- with Bruce Lee)

uhh, that's about all I could come up with right now  . Found most of these from memory and imdb.com


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 8, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I AM beginning to wonder here. A while back there was a thread about great guitarist. Somebody said something and then I added to the (growing) list because of that.
> Now with the (recent) listings it's really beginning to make me wonder. Are male martial artists sexist bastards?? Of all the ones listed not ONE female. "Things that make you go Hmmmm" as Arsenio would say.
> Ok so here's mine. And no, I'm *not* sucking up to the ladies on this forum. Just giving respect where it's equally due.
> 
> ...


In my opinion the top Female Martial Art stars are Michelle Yeoh and Cynthia Rothrock.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 11, 2004)

Bolo Yeung. an original Hong Kong guy and one of the best martial arts bad guys ever (chong li in bloodsport)


----------



## tmanifold (Jul 14, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> He is a blackbelt in Shotokan Karate but I don't think any of his movies were very groundbreaking, just doesn't appeal to me.



Kyukushinkai actually, IIRC. I knew a guy that sparred with him once and said he was quite good. He always played it down which is a shame he could have had some good success as a Martial arts actor.



> He is a Capoeria and Karate practicioner.


He is primarily kung fu. He has done some Capoeria as well as some FMA. He was just doing it for fun and exercise but since Passenger 57 he has started studying things that translate to the movies.



> 4) Carrie Anne Moss (Matrix chick)


 I thought about putting some people from the martix. Especially Larry fishburne as a great actor who does martial arts but they just weren't quit there, except the guy who guarded the oracle. He's good. It was rumor Jet Li turned down the part.


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 16, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> He is a blackbelt in Shotokan Karate but I don't think any of his movies were very groundbreaking, just doesn't appeal to me.


and Van Damme's done "groundbreaking" work...? he may have broken a few things on some of his wives but other than that...much rather watch Dolph(who put himself through MIT by winning the 80 & 81 European Titles btw), Dacascos, Swazey(sp?), either of the Lees, Snipes, and Speakman.


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 16, 2004)

Snipes has also studied some kenpo, whether or not EPAK or other, I have no idea, he referenced to it in Blade II during a commentary to a specific technique.


----------

